# 2-12 [Fat Escambia Largemouth on the Fly]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hit the river this afternoon after class with Mitch, Taylor, & Caleb. I was the loner today, cause no one else wanted to join me in throwing flies. I guess my decision paid off though, because I caught the most fish! One of the first spots we hit had some bait busting on the surface, so I ripped a big #1 chartreuse, red, & gold clouser I tied up last night through the bait school, paused, let it sink a couple seconds, & BAM! Hooked up! Thought it was a nice pickerel at first, but when she finally got up close to Mitch's net I realized it was a chunky largemouth. At 15.5'', it was actually my biggest largemouth in the state of Florida. Kind of embarrassing, but I'm moving up in the world I guess. Haha. Fished a bunch more spots & lost a couple pickerel before I finally landed one. Couldn't believe how ballsy this little guy was, cause the clouser was half the size of him! Once it started getting dark we headed in. Super windy, but definitely beautiful out there today! 

*Tally for the day:* 

*Me:* 15.5'' largemouth & a tiny pickerel 
*Mitch:* Nada

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice Catch.............Gotta love a Clouser !!

Robin


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

looks beautiful out there on the yaks great way to spend a day bro.

Nice hoodie dude it needs the team SEAL


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Pretty bass!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Which one is the Fat large mouth ? The Fish or Tha Fish?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Robin said:


> Nice Catch.............Gotta love a Clouser !!
> 
> Robin


They're my favorite fly, they take a minute to tie & they catch EVERYTHING!


----------



## SmallTime (Feb 9, 2015)

Sweet dinkers


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> Which one is the Fat large mouth ? The Fish or Tha Fish?


 hmmmm


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job.....fine looking fly rig ya got to!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> Nice job.....fine looking fly rig ya got to!!!


Thanks man! It's actually a relatively cheap Redington rod paired with a Wright & McGill Sabalos 7/8 reel. The reel is SWEET & I love the rod for what it costs.


----------

